# Hi...



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I did start here a while ago but I never posted a thing here.....lol, dont know why....Guess I must have been excited to start! lol. I thought that I better introduce my self so you guys at least know who I am....

I am a barnrat at a barn, meaning I go and clean up After horses and Help saddle them up for lessons and then I can ride any of 6 horses, I mostly ride a pony named mike. (he is the brat in my avatar). Sorry, sometimes I start calling him names, like idiot, baka, and brat, whatever seems to come out of my mouth because he is such a PAIN! lol, but I love him.....I will share some stories some day of all the stupid things he has done....What Else should I expect though, hes a pony!

Anyway, I am 16 and My name is Susan....Fill free to Give me a message anytime, I love to chat!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Hiya, i've seen you around for a while...but hi!!! :lol:


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

How can you get 93 posts in just 5 days???????  


Oh, by the way, howdy necomer. Ha Ha!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Some people can be very talented.....and be on here way to much :roll:


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

lol. i know what you mean barnrat lol. i can start at a new forum, and just keep on posting. I got known as the "excessive poster" on one forum lol. And the "one with no life and nothing to do". I got about 300 posts in 2 weeks. hehehe.


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey, did you ever go on UHB?

Hehe I call my horses baka too when they're being silly.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

UHB, Ultimate Horse Board, Is that what your talking about? I have been there a little bit, my name there is microburst, I dont think I have put on a msg there in such a long time.


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah I thought it was you. =]


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I am loved, People recognize me from other forums!!!!


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Haha. XD


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

are you Rio's Kabam on other forums? 

Do you know Sarah (Raini) Haha, she refuses to come to this forum..She loves UHB to much to even join two forums.


----------

